# Yoders long shelf life canned meats



## airborne (Feb 22, 2012)

Do you guys know anything about this company Im looking at the canned bacon and hambuger has a 10 year shelf life. anything better out there


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I haven't purchased, but I put the pencil to the canned bacon, especially when on sale and really, I don't think you can "can"the stuff for that amount.

I really want to try. What other meats do they have?


----------



## airborne (Feb 22, 2012)

they have pork,turkey,chicken,hot dogs....


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought a few cans last year, but haven't tried any yet. I've never been a fan of canned meats, so they will be kept for emergencies only.


----------

